# Blackwater 9-4-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched around daylight to try to find some specks and reds. Saw lots of bait being busted but nothing hitting anything that I was throwing. I ran back up the river and tied on a junk fly that I have been playing around with. I tied it for reds but I could not keep the bass and bream off of it. I saw one of the coolest sights that I have ever seen. Had a decent bass on and a redfish was trying to get the fly out of his mouth. A great morning, sorry no pics.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

That's an exciting sight. You'll remember that for a long time to come.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good trip, I was throwing a small crawfish crankbait on the river one time and hooked a good shellcracker on it and the whole time I was reeling him in a nice bass was trying hard to steal it out of his mouth. When their hungry their hungry I guess...


----------

